# Camping Grinder suggestions



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

We're off camping soon and looking at getting a small grinder to partner my Moka , it would be only used at any other time so espresso grind isn't really an issue.

Noise would be a consideration as I'm normally awake early , size is a consideration ( I'm not lugging my SJ )

I would prefer an electric grinder as I'm on Holiday but wouldn't discount a hand grinder.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

What's your budget?

It's hand grinder and you'd have jump on the last orange one to have a chance of getting it this year but http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p29/feldfarb.html ? Due to they're legendary delays in shipping if it's soon soon you're going then might not be best option


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Budget isn't really an issue but realistically its only going to be used maybe for two weeks a year so I've got to be sensible ( or in other words my wife has the veto )

I'm more looking at what options are available , say with a budget of £75 but obviously if there is an acceptable grinder that is half the price it would give me more Ice cream money


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhino - Porlex cost in region of £30-£35 and will do a reasonable job. Grinding for Mokka though will be more effort as the grind is finer. If you could stretch to £90.00 you're in Feldgrind territory which is a much better hand grinder giving more consistent grind. Check Made by Knock website - sold out at the moment. Updates on new stock availability via Instagram.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Where are you Kai, if I remember your in Glasgow? I have a krups grinder you could borrow for a couple of weeks or would sell for £15. It would do for a moka pot and is quite small and light.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Cheers GC , thanks for the offer , if I was abit nearer I would take you up on it . 

However I think you a confusing me with somebody else as I'm a bit further away , just north of Okehampton in Devon


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And a bird in the hand - going anywhere 'soon' rules out anything made by knock - as well as your budget.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh, mixing you up with someone else.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Just get a Porlex or rhinowares. Keep it simple and easy and small


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

What's the lido 3 like for traveloblitiy?

i know it's big, but since I've had the hausgrind, grinding on a porlex feels like a chore


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bodum-Bistro-Electric-Coffee-Grinder-Red-/161742968095?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a8a1d51f

small, pretty and quite usable for a short period of time. I have one I used for all brewed. I dare say the enthusiasts will pull it to pieces but I enjoyed using mine. I upgraded it to a Kitchenaid Artisan just based on looks alone.

If you're really serious you would say to hell and get a recognised brewed enthusiasts grinder, but you sound more like me....convenience rules for a couple of weeks


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> What's the lido 3 like for traveloblitiy?
> 
> i know it's big, but since I've had the hausgrind, grinding on a porlex feels like a chore


Should be fine. Patrick (systematic kid) was using one at the Rave day and it wasn't too big and he had a nice bespoke padded Manufacturers sleeve for it which looked like it would protect it very well from all sorts of knocks and bangs


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> What's the lido 3 like for traveloblitiy?
> 
> i know it's big, but since I've had the hausgrind, grinding on a porlex feels like a chore


Lido 2 - 1600grms

Lido 3 - 1000grms

Feldgrind - 600grms

Lido is bigger than the Haugrind and much bigger than the Felgrind. Haus and Feld feel easier to grind with than the Lido.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Should be fine. Patrick (systematic kid)


Systemic, Cam, not systematic


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Wasn't The Systemic Kid using a Lido 2 on his brew station at Rave?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep - Lido 2.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

We were camping this weekend and I've been using a Rhino to make 4 x americanos each morning. It's easy to use and makes great tasting coffee when used with an Aeropress or CCD.

But I've got an Orange Feldfarb on the way (sometime)


----------

